# Casse tête calcul cp



## nanou345 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, Alors voilà je suis en AI depuis  MARS 2022.
Au bout de combien de temps les parents vont me payer mes vacances. Car là,  je les prends sans solde car j'ai commencé en mars dernier. 
Les parents me paye en 1 fois en juin.
En juin dernier il n'y a pas eu de congés payé puisqu'il sont pris sans solde.
Donc ma demande est mes vacances seront il payé en juin prochain?
Merci beaucoup 
J'espère que j'ai été clair dans ma demande...


----------



## Maxilili (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour! oui les congés seront payés en juin (calculés fin mai) pour le volume de travail (donc pas 5 semaines puisque AI ;même si vous DEVEZ prendre 5 semaines par an de vacances qui ne sont pas forcément payées).Depuis Mars ils ont du vous payer Mars ,avril,mai 2022 et l'année prochaine ce sera sur 12 mois mais en étant en AI il est très problable que cela ne fera pas 5 semaines ......Le volume des CP est lié au volume de travail donc sans indications claires de votre Année Incomplète ,il est impossible de répondre en termes de jours.Combien de semaines de travail/an;combien de jours par semaine ??????mais vous serez en vacances 5 semaines par an :rémunérées ou pas....


----------



## kikine (2 Octobre 2022)

en AI il n'y a pas de congés sans solde a poser
on ne déduit rien du salaire 
congés sans solde = déduction de salaire obligatoire ce qui n'est pas le cas en AI (seulement en AC quand les CP ne sont pas acquis)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Octobre 2022)

Et en Ai on peut aussi avoir 30 jours....

Avec des contrats de 46 semaines,  45 semaines ou /et avec les cp pour enfants de moins de 15 ans, ou des enfants en situation de handicap qui apportent des jours ouvrables supplémentaires en cp.

Vous auriez dû avoir un paiement en juin 2022. A hauteur des acquis depuis mars 2022.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je suis en AI donc, j'ai commencé en mars 2022 . J'ai un contrat de 48h 5jrs/semaines. Elle m'a effectivement payer en plus en juin . De mars à mai.
Mais maintenant quand je prend des congés ? Ma mensualisation ne change pas c'est ça.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour oui. En AI la rémunération est baséesur le nbre de semaines d'accueil programmées UNIQUEMENT le tout divisé par 12 pour garantir le même salaire y compris pendant les périodes de non accueil,  soit pour les semaines de non accueil prévues par les parents (délai de prévenance minimum  2 mois).,  soit pour les congés en TEMPS de l'assistante maternelle.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

D'accord merci et pour calculer fin mai 2023 je compte les semaine travailler y compris les semaine de vacances ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui 
Le 31 mai 2023 vous devrez calculer le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées et assimilées auxquelles vous ajoutez les semaines de cp acquises au 31 mai 2022 

Total des semaines / 4 * 2,5 = jours ouvrables acquis 

Si bous avez un ou plusieurs enfants âgé de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril vous rajoutez 2 jours ouvrables par enfant dans la limite de ne pas dépasser 30 jours ouvrables acquis 

Ensuite 
Jours ouvrables / 6 * 45 heures x taux horaire brut contrat = A
Jours ouvrables / 6 x 3 heures sup x taux horaire brut majorée = B
À + B = maintien de salaire 

Vous comparez avec les 10 % des salaires bruts perçus entre le 1er juin 2022 et le 31 mai 2023 

Vous retenez le montant le plus avantageux des 2 pour l'assistante maternelle


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

La comparaison entre maintien de salaire et 10 % à telle était faite au 31 mai 2022 ????


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Combien de semaines avez vous travaillé entre mars et le 31  mai 2022 ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je ne comprend pas c'est quoi la comparaison que vous dites ?
En juin la maman m'a payer 47e81 en plus car de mars a mai j'ai compter 3 semaines acquis donc j'ai fait 
3sem/4×2.5=1.875
1.875/6×45h×3.40/h
=47e.81
Es ce bien cela?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Donc en mai prochain je fais pareille ?
Et j'ajouterai les jrs en + pour mon fils de - de 15 ans.


----------



## kikine (3 Octobre 2022)

heu ben non
1.875 jour = 2 jours acquis
de plus vous avez 1 enfant donc vous avez 4 jours soit 
4/6 X45h X3.4 = 102


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Non

Vous avez travaillé combien de semaines exactement entre le début du contrat et le 31 mai ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Avez-vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

J'ai travailler 3 semaines depuis le début 
Mon fils a 8 ans.


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Pour déterminer le montant des cp payés acquis il faut toujours faire la comparaison entre les deux calculs 
Maintien de salaire et 10 % 
Et retenir le montant le plus avantageux des 2


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Es ce que mon calcul était bon sinon.?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Votre contrat à était calculé sur combien de semaines ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

44 semaines


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Vous travaillez 48 heures par semaine sur 5 jours et votre taux horaire est à 3,40€ net 
C'est bien cela


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Quel est la date exacte du début du contrat


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Le 18 mars 2022


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez commencé un vendredi ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Vôtre contrat prévoit 44 semaines d'accueil
5 semaines de congés pour l'am
3 semaines supplémentaires pour le parent

Entre le 18 mars et le 31 mai il y a 10,6 semaines
Y'a t'il eut des semaines de non accueil ?
Vous n'avez travaillé que 3 semaines ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

En mars j'ai travaillé 2 semaines 
En avril 1 semaine en mai j'ai été arrêter


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je me suis faite opérer du dos fin avril


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Ok je comprends mieux 
Vôtre arrêt maladie est de quelle date à quelle date ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Et pour finir vos salaires des 3 mois


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Vôtre contrat est sur 48 heures par semaine 
Les heures de travail au delà de la 45ème heure par semaine sont obligatoirement majorées de 10%  au minimum 
Avez vous appliqué cette majoration ?


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

25 avril au 19 septembre,  oui je viens de reprendre. Et vu qu'il n'y avait pas de salaire, pas de bulletin de paye pendants mon arrêt on a fait la régulation de mai en septembre.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Mes salaires
Mars mois d'adaptation et il manquait du 1er au 17 mars vu que le contrat a commencer le 18. Donc j'ai fait le calcul de cassation. 
Donc mensualisation - 207 h mois prévus ×164h en moins = 444.44e que j'ai enlevé à la mensualisation et j'ai rajouté les IE.
pour avril j'ai fait pareil


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je n'ai pas appliqué cette majoration !!!


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Donc j'ai une paye de mars, avril et la septembre


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Et en septembre j'ai enlever du 1er au 18 vu que j'ai repris le 18 sept j'ai fait le même calcul de cassation


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Mais je n'ai pas fait la majoration pour les plus de 45h/semaine 
Comment fait-on? 
Et comment rattraper le retard?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Alors votre mensualisation à était calculé sur la base 
48 heures x 44 semaines x 4,3523€ brut / 12 = 766,0048€ x 0,7812 = 598,40€ net 

Elle aurait du être de

45 heures x 44 semaines x 4,3523€ brut / 12 = 718,1295€  brut x 0,7812 = 561€ net 

3 heures x 44 semaines x 4,7875€ brut / 12 = 52,6625€ brut x 0,8943 = 47,10€ net 

Soit un total de 608,10€ net


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Tous les calculs doivent obligatoirement être réalisés sur le brut 
On converti en net pour le paiement 

Le taux pour passer du brut au net n'est pas le même sur les heures normales et les heures supplémentaires 
Car les heures supplémentaires sont exonérées de 11,31 % de cotisations salariales et ne sont pas imposable


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je m'excuse vraiment...
Je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est bien 45h pffff ben oui je fais 9h/jrs 5jrs /sem vraiment désolé


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Sauf que en septembre j'ai enlever les 15jrs presque de mon arrêt encore donc sa faisait 336.61 j'ai enlever 306e


----------



## nanou345 (3 Octobre 2022)

Sinon  pour récapituler. 
Mon calcule et bon pour ma regul de mai? 
Après j'avais une toute dernière question après je vous laisse tranquille.
La maman sur le BS de pajemploi elle a mis 18jrs dans nombre de jrs de congés payés es ce normale? C'est les 18jrs de la regul en mai.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je rappelle quand même que l'employeur est responsable et que c'est à lui d'appliquer la ccn, donc la majoration.


----------



## kikine (3 Octobre 2022)

la majoration c'est une obligation, pas une option
à minima 10% (si rien de noté au contrat c'est la minimum qui s'applique) la plupart du temps elle est a 25% environ


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour les CP acquis au 31 mai 2022 
3 semaines / 4 * 2,5 = 1,875 = 2 jours ouvrables acquis 
+ 2 jours enfant de moins de 15 ans 
= 4 jours ouvrables 

4 / 6 * 45 heures x 3,40€ = 102€ net
Donc il faut refaire la déclaration du mois de juin
Devra y figurer 
4 jours de cp
30 heures normales 
102€ net salaire net déclaré


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Pour le salaire de septembre 2022
Il y a 22 jours potentiels = 198 heures 
Il faut en déduire 14 jours = 126 heures 

561€ net / 198 heures x 126 heures à déduire = 357€ à déduire 
561€- 357€ = 204€ net de salaire en septembre 
60 heures 
7 jours


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Pour le salaire d'avril
Il y a 21 jours potentiels = 189
Il faut en déduire 5 jours = 45

561€ net / 189 heures x 45 heures = 133,57€ à déduire 

561€ net- 133,57€ net = 427,43€ net de salaire 
126 heures 
14 jours d'activité


----------

